# Das war 2016



## FunkyCop999 (17 Dez. 2016)

Meine persönlichen Top 5 Listen im Bereich Filme, Serien, Spiele und Musik 2016

Das war 2016

Filme:

01 Arrival 
02 The Revenant
03 Rogue One
04 The Hateful Eight
05 Raum 

Serien:

01 Stranger Things
02 Daredevil 
03 Night Manager
04 Game of Thrones 
05 Marvel's Agents of Shield 

Spiele

01 Uncharted 4
02 Forza Horizon 3
03 Gears of War 4
04 Mirrors Edge Catalyst
05 Titanfall 2

Musik

Metal: 

01 Epica - The Holographic Principle 
02 Delain - Moonbathers
03 Serenity - Codex Atlanticus
04 Amaranthe - Maximalism
05 Beyond the Black - Lost in Forever

Pop:

01 Chvches - Every Open Eye
02 JOJO - MAD Love 
03 Against the Current - In Our Bones
04 Tove Lo - Lady Wood
05 Ariana Grande - Dangerous Women

Rock:

01 Volbeat - Seal the Deal & Let's Boogie
02 Skillet - Unleashed 
03 The Pretty Reckless - Who you Selling for
04 Blink 182 - California 
05 A Day to Remember - Bad Vibrations


----------

